

Founders: What do you hate MOST about hiring? - mittermayr

I've been working on a new concept to identify highly relevant candidates through semantic matching. It works pretty well, but I wondered, if there is anything in particular, other than digging through batches of inhomogeneous resumes trying to find the "skills" section - that you, as startup founders or experienced entrepreneurs really HATE about the recruiting process? Thanks guys.
======
joshuahays
My biggest problem is finding others who are just as motivated and passionate
about the project as I am, or at least close to that level of enthusiasm. I'm
sure every founder comes to a point where it's less about that and more about
finding someone who can get the job done right and is a good contributor.

~~~
mittermayr
i like your comment, since I have been through the same blues. it's hard to
excite people when they feel they haven't been part of the core idea from day
one. would you say, that, in your case, finding trustworthy partners is a more
crucial task in the first year than finding people who are really good at what
they do? or is that an impossible statement in the frist place? trying to wrap
my head around these problems to refine my concept a bit. all comments like
joshua's are greatly appreciated.

~~~
joshuahays
I would agree that finding and building a team in the first year, first MONTH
if possible, is critical to building a core foundation of enthusiastic people
who love what their doing. After that, you really just have to do your best to
find team members who can do a good job and can be motivated to at least
appreciate what their a part of. At that point, it's up to the founders to
keep everyone focused and motivated.

